# Two Year Vapeaversary Baby!



## Rob Fisher (8/10/15)

Yes believe it or not it is two years to the day that I had my last smoke after smoking for over 40 years! I would like to thank a lot of members of ecigssa but in particular I have to thanks @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Andre @Oupa and Hi Ho @Silver! It been a fantastic journey of discovery and getting my health and tastebuds back!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 18


----------



## DougP (8/10/15)

Congratulations and well done Rob

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (8/10/15)

Well done Rob.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Petrus (8/10/15)

How was your fishing trip?


----------



## johan (8/10/15)

Congratulations Rob. and I hope to experience your entertainment on the forum for at least the next 2 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (8/10/15)

Congratulations skip. Hope that two turns to 4 and on and on and on

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/10/15)

U need to buy your self a gift for sure hint a dna 200 well done Rob


----------



## Dubz (8/10/15)

Congrats .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (8/10/15)

Well done man, i bet you never thought you would have this much fun giving up the smokes.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Eequinox (8/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes believe it or not it is two years to the day that I had my last smoke after smoking for over 40 years! I would like to thank a lot of members of ecigssa but in particular I have to thanks @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Andre @Oupa and Hi Ho @Silver! It been a fantastic journey of discovery and getting my health and tastebuds back!
> View attachment 36779


super grats Uncle Rob may you hold another 50 years

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (8/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes believe it or not it is two years to the day that I had my last smoke after smoking for over 40 years! I would like to thank a lot of members of ecigssa but in particular I have to thanks @Gizmo @Stroodlepuff @Andre @Oupa and Hi Ho @Silver! It been a fantastic journey of discovery and getting my health and tastebuds back!
> View attachment 36779



Woohoo  Congrats Robster  Glad to have been a part of your journey 

PS you should update your timer signature thingy, its a tad inaccurate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (8/10/15)

shhh, your giving away your age

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/15)

Congrats. I has been great fun having your company on this journey. Looking forward to the next 2 years.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/10/15)

Well done. 2 years flies by when you having fun. Quite the accomplishment.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/15)

Well done @Rob Fisher
Marvellous achievement
As you would say, "winner winner chicken dinner of note"

Its been a great 2 years indeed and the forum would not be the same without your involvement and sharing with us every step of the way! Thanks Rob for all you have done and all you do.

Big respect

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (9/10/15)

Silver said:


> *Big respect*


I second that @Silver
Well done Rob, always nice to look at your vapemail and drewl over the nice mods
May your Reo alway have a fresh wick and the bottle and battery always be full, here is to the next two years and many more to come

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (9/10/15)

Congrats rob!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Petrus said:


> How was your fishing trip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

dr phil said:


> U need to buy your self a gift for sure hint a dna 200 well done Rob



I have an anniversary present on it's way in 2 days time. Wanna have a sneak peak?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Petrus (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> View attachment 36789
> View attachment 36790


That looks awsome. Midmar?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Petrus said:


> That looks awsome. Midmar?



Yebo... It's the Inter Provincials next week!


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have an anniversary present on it's way in 2 days time. Wanna have a sneak peak?
> View attachment 36791



Whoops was wrong picture... Here is the real one.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Genosmate (9/10/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoops was wrong picture... Here is the real one.
> View attachment 36798


Very pretty,but that switch............

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (9/10/15)

Brilliant Mate,
Was also on the fags more than 40 years, next month will be a year since last smoke. Seems like you can actually teach old dogs new tricks...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------

